# Dominante PM, PRE, 18 mois



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Dominante is now 18 months

He is a Pura Raza Espanola


----------



## MySmokinGunner (Jun 25, 2013)

Your Dominante is absolutely lovely, I love his color and that sparkle in his eyes. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

A very pretty boy! Love all the photos.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh! He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

I made a mistake ! mois = months :lol: 

Thank you for all your lovely messages :happydance:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Beautiful Horse 


.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Haha, if he goes missing, he's not at my house ;-) He's beautiful. He's going to be a stunner under saddle!


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you :happydance: :happydance: :grin: 
He will do dressage and working equitation and he will become a stallion in 2015. He will be 1,70 meters tall (16,7 hands ?).


Daddy :










Mommy :


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful horse! Im happy to hear you will keep him as a stallion, hes just gorgeous!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Boy that stallion looks like Picaro. Love them all though.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Ellieandrose said:


> Boy that stallion looks like Picaro. Love them all though.


I did some googling, and by the looks of things, Dominante's sire is also Picaro's sire. 

Elinor, I always love seeing new pictures of Dominante. He's already such a stunner at 18 months, hopefully you will keep sharing pictures with us as he continues to mature.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he is stunning love his movement


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

He's gorgeous. At a young age he looks fantastic.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your messages ! I don't know Picaro PM so I did some googling too, and yes, of course, if Revoltoso XXIX is the father of Picaro, Dominante is his half-brother... 

I also forgot to say I live in France, near Paris. Dominante live in Normandie with other colts. :grin: 

Jore, I will continue to share my pictures with you, no problems, it will be a pleasure


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a stunner! Love seeing pictures of this gorgeous boy !


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Is the stallion still registered with ANCCE?? I know they are picky about color and not sure if a double dilute is still registrable.
I am training a PRE by Clavel II who is bay - but looks dilute. They are really very fun horses! Good luck!


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you 

Anebel, yes, a double dilute can be registrable.

Revoltoso XXIX, who is perlino and care the pearl gene (?)

Dominante PM


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous horse, thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you

It's a pleasure to share my pictures with you


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Some others pictures of July


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

